# Repairing cassette decks?



## lymph (Jan 25, 2005)

Does anyone know how to repair cassette decks? I have a Marantz PMD 430 (like this: http://www.uaf.edu/library/media/equipment/audio/marantz.htm ) but it's having a problem. Seems like the motors or belts are wearing out because when I try and play or record a tape, it goes a short bit and then stops. Sometimes the tape won't start spinning at all.

Does anyone know much about cassette decks and how/where I could get it fixed? Would it be expensive?

Thanks.


----------



## daloosh (Jan 25, 2005)

What's a cassette deck?

Sorry, just kidding, I have the same portable deck, used it as journalist, before those tiny voice recorders came out. Dunno about fixing it tho. The electronis repair place I used to go to fix my cassette decks stopped doing it a few years ago, they said no demand any more. 

good luck
daloosh


----------



## Zackerty (Jan 25, 2005)

sorry, double post


----------



## Zackerty (Jan 25, 2005)

ust did a quick net search...

look here.
http://www.superscopetechnologies.com/service/
if they are to far from you , maybe they can advise?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 25, 2005)

I have a JVC RC-M71JW with a broken belt somewhere in the cassette transport. Neither reel turns, and the capstan does not rotate either. It was made in the early-1980, so I suspect I will not be able to find an exact replacement belt for it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif


----------



## yuandrew (Jan 25, 2005)

Belts do wear out. I have both a Hitachi CP-30? personal radio and a Sony Walkman WM-2 that I have tried fixing before. Just take it apart and see if the belt is slipping and replace it with whatever size rubber band that fits.

I still wonder why the Walkman plays slowly though. Do I have to adjust that pinch roller ?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 26, 2005)

I don't think you need to adjust the pinch roller, unless it's worn down somewhat.
Remove the batteries from the walkman, find a junk cassette you don't care about breaking, pull a generous loop of tape out of it, insert it between the pinch roller and capstan, and push play. If there is significant tension on the tape when you pull on it, then the pinch roller is not the problem.


----------



## raggie33 (Jan 26, 2005)

man i havent had a casste realy before.how do they sound compard to cd,s i may of had one as a kid but dont recall sound quilty but there coool though


----------



## LED-FX (Jan 26, 2005)

Does it rewind/ff OK?

If it does the reel belts are probably OK.

If it plays then stops and the heads retract, look to see how the autostop works.

Some decks used a lever that sticks out just before the heads, on the same assembly, that gets pushed back when the tape tensions, this releases the latch and the heads retract.

If this is sticky it might have the symptoms you describe.

HTH
Adam


----------



## Draco_Americanus (Jan 26, 2005)

I have experance with the higher end sony walkmans, If memory serves the WM2 has a very small motor that has a smooth pully and presses directly on the back of the capstan, the capstain has inlaid rubber on it's back side, you may try cleaning that, the motor could also be worn out or you have a belt sliping. rubber bands will not work well as a replacement, they stretch too mutch. some parts may be avalible for the WM2 so you may wish to call sony if you wish to get it servaced.

MCM electronics sells replacemnt belts and you will need to measure the belt your self, they have a guide in there catalog for that.
some parts may not be avalable for that marantz but if you clean all the rubber parts with lacuer thinner that may help a bit (Don't get that solvent on any plastic!)

(did you know cassette tapes entered the market in the 1950's?)


----------



## lymph (Jan 26, 2005)

OK, I'm going to try and take a closer look at it shortly. It has the same problem on rewind and FF - it goes for a while and then stops. And it goes more slowly than usual. It's as if the tape requires too much torque to turn or something, but I tried different tapes and different players and the problem is definitely with the Marantz. Oh well. Hopefully it's a belt or cleaning issue. 

Thanks for all the advice.

Raggie: Most people will say that cassettes don't sound as good as CDs. They're not as clear and there is usually a slight "hisssss" sound in the background. They're old technology and hardly anyone uses them much anymore, except in their cars I guess.


----------



## Draco_Americanus (Jan 26, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*raggie33 said:*
man i havent had a casste realy before.how do they sound compard to cd,s i may of had one as a kid but dont recall sound quilty but there coool though 

[/ QUOTE ]

The sound quality sucks when compared to CD's 
For normal bias tapes the freaquancy responce rolls off very fast after 10khz and there is that hiss, speed controll along with wow and flutter isshues as well. 
There plus is they are cheap, and easy to record to and most people don't seem to miss what was above the 10khz region. (for normal bias, chrome and metal tapes have a higher responce but cost more and require diffrent recording bias that some cheaper tape recorders can't do correctly.)


----------



## markdi (Jan 26, 2005)

I used to make my living fixing vcr's - cassette decks stereo recievers - car stereos etc.

belts - idler tires and pinch rollers wear out or dry out and become less frictive.

I have an akai gx f71(very complex 3 head 3 motor transport) cassette deck that I used neoprene o rings from a auto parts store to fix idler tire problems.
I also resurfaced the pinch rollers.

It works great but cd recorders work better. 

I had fun fixing it.
the only belt in the whole deck opens and closes the cassette door.
I have a dcc deck(digital compact cassette - a failed format)
the dcc deck plays standard cassettes and has a digital
optical output that you can plug straight into a cd recorder.
some cassette decks and walkmans have the speed control electronics built right into the motor that drives the pinch roller etc. there is some times an adjustment hole 
or you may have open the end of the motor oppisite the output shaft.

some decks have magnetic or optical feedback for speed control.

high end decks some times use ac sicronized motors(some are also direct drive) and if they are running slow than there is a lot of slippage or friction some where.

I can not spell right now and my mom is sick and she coughed
all over me - hope I sorta made sense.


----------



## snakebite (Jan 27, 2005)

here is where i get my parts.
http://russellind.com/downl.htm
many parts distributors carry prb and evg parts.


----------

